# [b]oh! Hell no![/b]



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

*OH! HELL NO!*

U.S., Britain to send troops to help fight Ebola in West Africa - LA Times


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I saw that, this morning. All I could do was shake my head.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Disease, gold, diamonds, and oil the main exports of the entire continent. Islam has wiped out more people in Africa than Ebola, maybe we should concentrate on wiping that off the face of the continent first.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Third thread I've said "because it is an attack". Not bad enough, EU & us demand complete northern hemisphere spread, sending incubators now....
Oh yeah and the squash islam dude too. Good deal.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Let's send Obumer over to help!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Let's send Obumer over to help!


Include congress and the supreme court, a bunch of governers and the nobama's cabinet.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

worst idea in a long history of bad ideas


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I didn't know you could seek out and destroy Ebola by fire and maneuver !


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

stupid ass idea!!! It's almost like the west is trying to help this thing become global..


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

well Jeep..maybe you can..Thermobarics? no more host,no more Ebola!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Spare no expense to fly 4 doctors back with Ebola. Police escorts from the airport and news coverage daily. Yet, not one word or any help for the poor Marine imprisoned in mexico.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

our tribal plague potions futures just quintupled. That is more or less a "sell by date" ie, 60 days from today, ebola a problem here. Who knows? Maybe 30 days?
Vitamins, vitamin c, many things to help your body resist coupled with your century or so of better health and breeding. Stock up. We go boom soon, if not this week.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Spare no expense to fly 4 doctors back with Ebola. Police escorts from the airport and news coverage daily. Yet, not one word or any help for the poor Marine imprisoned in mexico.


Just a few prayers


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Spare no expense to fly 4 doctors back with Ebola. Police escorts from the airport and news coverage daily. Yet, not one word or any help for the poor Marine imprisoned in mexico.


Not that I agree with this but he is being made an example. That is a high price to pay for an honest mistake.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You cannot make this stupid shit up.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Yikes! That reads like the opening pages of an EOTW novel.


----------

